# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Digital assistants, UBS Group AG, Zürich, Switzerland

## Airicist

Contributors:

UBS Group AG

UneeQ

IBM

HV Italic

digitalhumans.com/casestudies/ubs

----------


## Airicist

"UBS Brings Financial Expertise to Customers Using Innovative Digital Assistants"

by Peter Ivankay
February 28, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "UBS puts digital clone of chief investment officer in branch"

July 4, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Investment bank creates 'clone' of senior banker to give advice to customers"
BS is trialling the use of a lifelike avatar of Daniel Kalt, its chief investment officer for Switzerland

by Ben Chapman
July 5, 2018

----------


## Airicist

"Can banks be available for clients 24/7?"
UBS explores the use of human digital assistants to help clients and client advisors find solutions on the spot.

by Maddalena Taylor
November 26, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Meet Dani | A UneeQ digital human working for UBS

Oct 8, 2019




> Imagine what's possible in banking and financial services today that wasn't possible before.
> 
> In Switzerland, UBS Chief Economist Daniel Kalt, is a perfect example of the saying "time is money". He can't be everywhere at once — as much as he may like to be. So, while Daniel is handling his commitments, he has a UneeQ digital human, Dani, who can meet with clients "face to face", and provide a great customer experience in the digital world, at scale and around the clock.

----------

